# 1996 BMW 740il Transmission Failure and Check Engine



## umoms (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a 1996 BMW 740iL with 176k miles. The check engine light is on and when I start the car and shift the gear from Park to Drive it takes about 6 seconds for the car to move and I get a display message that says Transmission failure. When I am driving the vehicle the shifting seems fine. Even when I put it into park and shift it into drive again it seems fine. It seems like I only have this problem on a cold start.


As far as Check Engine Light goes I know how to use a OBD II reader but I dont think this car has one? Are the OBD I readers similar to the OBDII giving me a code and it will give me more info? Where is the OBD on this car?


----------



## Black 840Ci (Feb 8, 2008)

The OBD connector is located right below the radio in the bottom left hand corner of the center ounsol you have to remove a small cover to access it.


----------



## umoms (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey guys I have a 1996 BMW 740iL with 175k miles. I do not know any previous history on this car as I just got it. On a cold start this transmission sticks when I go from park to drive. And when I go from park to reverse it feels like the transmission wants to just jump out of the car completely.
The check Engine light is on and the code was P0730 which I know is transmission related. I want to check the transmission level but there is no dipstick...Now my problem is I don't know where the transmission filler is... Can anyone look at this pic.... and tell me where to pour the transmission fluid in at.
Also can someone point out where I can fill it with Engine coolant also.

Sorry for the noob questions. I could not find the answers in my owners manual.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

System is sealed, no dip stick... check out www.e38.org for how to check and fill the fluid.


----------



## Black 840Ci (Feb 8, 2008)

Might as well get ready to replace it!!!


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

That's a real clean engine for a '96. The reservoir for cooland is just in front of the MAF tube, the large round cap on the passenger side of the radiator shroud. You should see the coolant bleed screw (+) just in front of the cap. When you loosen the cap on a cold engine, the float should be level with the top of the neck. If it is level or slightly higher, do not add coolant. Is your car a double VANOS version?

One cannot add transmission fluid to these cars as they are filled with 'lifetime fluid' (ha ha ha)...if you must have the fluid replaced, take it to a competent indy and have the fluid and filter (BMW only, please) changed at the same time. Most mechanics now agree that the transmission fluid on these cars should be changed at around the 50,000 mile/2 year mark (whichever comes first). If you buy from www.bavauto.com, they send out a periodic (quarterly, I believe) newsletter, and in the latest issue, are the suggested intervals for all fluids in every BMW made. You can see this newsletter at www.bavauto.com if you like.

The check engine light is always emissions related. It is triggered by either the MAF, the cam position sensors, or on rare occasions, by the O2 sensors. Usually when you get a trans failsafe message, the car will only drive in 3rd gear.....

jake


----------



## Shawk (Oct 25, 2009)

The transmission plug is under the transmission. The only way you can check the fluid level is to lift the car up and start it and open up the top plug to see if fluid cames out. To put transmission fluid in you have to have it pumped in.


----------

